
Enigmail and p≡p are partnering together for developing Enigmail/p≡p - fdik
http://pep-project.org/2015-09/s1441611880
======
fdik
See also the homepage of Enigmail:

[https://www.enigmail.net/news/](https://www.enigmail.net/news/)

